# THE WATERDANCE - A Sexy, Costa Rican Romantic Adventure - 99 Cents!



## LucieSimone (Jun 30, 2011)

Nikki Thompson's got a top job in finance, a fabulous best friend, a posh loft in downtown Los Angeles, and a hot Italian sports car. What she doesn't have is a life. Spending all her time hunched over her desk analyzing the stock market hasn't done her butt or her heart one bit of good. And when an intimate Watsu session has Nikki falling fast for Ricardo, the sexy massage therapist charged with unkinking her knots, she impulsively jets off to an exclusive spa in Costa Rica to chase after him. But there's more to Ricardo than Nikki knows, and going after his heart just might end up breaking hers.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Lucie-

Congratulations on your book!

As you know, KindleBoards is a Kindle fan and reader forum. As you browse KindleBoards, keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed in the Book Bazaar. (we know you know this stuff; this is just our standard reminder. )

A brief recap of our rules follows:

*--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then. You may modify the latest post to reflect new information.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## LucieSimone (Jun 30, 2011)

The Waterdance


----------



## LucieSimone (Jun 30, 2011)




----------



## ErinW965 (Aug 15, 2011)

Sounds cool. I really like the cover. =-)


----------



## LucieSimone (Jun 30, 2011)

Thanks, Erin! I love the cover, too.


----------



## LucieSimone (Jun 30, 2011)




----------



## LucieSimone (Jun 30, 2011)

Polite bump.


----------



## LucieSimone (Jun 30, 2011)




----------



## LucieSimone (Jun 30, 2011)

Polite bump


----------



## LucieSimone (Jun 30, 2011)




----------



## LucieSimone (Jun 30, 2011)

Add a little sexy to your afternoon with this Costa Rican adventure.


----------



## LucieSimone (Jun 30, 2011)

Polite bump


----------



## LucieSimone (Jun 30, 2011)

Add some Costa Rican adventure to your lunchtime reading!


----------



## LucieSimone (Jun 30, 2011)




----------



## LucieSimone (Jun 30, 2011)

Get away to Costa Rica on your lunch hour!


----------



## LucieSimone (Jun 30, 2011)

Polite bump


----------



## LucieSimone (Jun 30, 2011)

Get away to Costa Rica for the afternoon!


----------



## LucieSimone (Jun 30, 2011)

Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## LucieSimone (Jun 30, 2011)

Looking for romance, adventure & humor? THE WATERDANCE has it all!


----------



## LucieSimone (Jun 30, 2011)

Polite bump


----------



## LucieSimone (Jun 30, 2011)

Happy Holidays!


----------



## LucieSimone (Jun 30, 2011)

Wishing everyone a very happy holiday!


----------



## 41352 (Apr 4, 2011)

Hee, this is funny, I'm married to a Costa Rican.   Sounds like a fun story!


----------



## LucieSimone (Jun 30, 2011)

Ooh, lucky you! Do you visit Costa Rica often? Such a beautiful country!


----------



## 41352 (Apr 4, 2011)

I lived there for a few years. It is beautiful, yes. Very nice people, but also lots of crime. Lovely beaches and national parks!


----------



## LucieSimone (Jun 30, 2011)

I visited for a week a couple years ago and simply loved it. Of course, I was on vacation, so I don't know what it's like to live there. But it sure seemed like paradise.


----------



## LucieSimone (Jun 30, 2011)

Happy New Year!


----------



## LucieSimone (Jun 30, 2011)

Adventure and romance against the backdrop of a tropical paradise. And all for 99 cents!


----------



## LucieSimone (Jun 30, 2011)

Polite bump


----------



## LucieSimone (Jun 30, 2011)

Polite bump


----------



## LucieSimone (Jun 30, 2011)

Spend your lunch hour in the mountains of Costa Rica!


----------



## LucieSimone (Jun 30, 2011)

Cost Rica, take me away!


----------



## LucieSimone (Jun 30, 2011)

Spend your lunch hour in the mountains of Costa Rica with this quick, romantic read.


----------



## LucieSimone (Jun 30, 2011)

Polite bump


----------



## LucieSimone (Jun 30, 2011)

Polite bump


----------



## LucieSimone (Jun 30, 2011)

Polite bump


----------



## LucieSimone (Jun 30, 2011)

The Waterdance is free for Kindle thru Sunday!


----------



## LucieSimone (Jun 30, 2011)

Polite bump


----------



## LucieSimone (Jun 30, 2011)

Take a trip to Costa Rica on your lunch hour!


----------



## LucieSimone (Jun 30, 2011)

Polite bump.


----------



## LucieSimone (Jun 30, 2011)

A serving of romance, adventure and humor!


----------



## André (May 9, 2012)

I like the name of your book.  It immediately drew my attention.  The name Waterdance has a promise of mystery and fun to it.


----------



## LucieSimone (Jun 30, 2011)

Thanks, Andre! The title has a dual meaning, which is revealed in the book. Glad it drew your interest!

Ciao,
Lucie



André said:


> I like the name of your book. It immediately drew my attention. The name Waterdance has a promise of mystery and fun to it.


----------



## LucieSimone (Jun 30, 2011)

Get away on your lunch hour to Costa Rica today!


----------



## LucieSimone (Jun 30, 2011)




----------



## LucieSimone (Jun 30, 2011)




----------



## LucieSimone (Jun 30, 2011)

Today is perfect for a quick trip to Costa Rica!


----------



## LucieSimone (Jun 30, 2011)

Travel to Costa Rica on your lunch hour for 99 cents!


----------



## LucieSimone (Jun 30, 2011)

Polite bump


----------



## LucieSimone (Jun 30, 2011)

Polite bump


----------



## LucieSimone (Jun 30, 2011)

Polite bump


----------



## LucieSimone (Jun 30, 2011)

Bump it!


----------



## LucieSimone (Jun 30, 2011)

Polite bump


----------



## LucieSimone (Jun 30, 2011)

Bump it!


----------



## LucieSimone (Jun 30, 2011)

Polite bump


----------



## LucieSimone (Jun 30, 2011)

Polite bump


----------

